# Popsugar Sample Squad



## kitnmitns (Jan 16, 2013)

Haven't received anything from them yet...


----------



## StuffedMailbox (Jan 17, 2013)

Me either :-(


----------



## Rach212 (Jan 17, 2013)

Same here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jan 17, 2013)

I just joined them the other day, they didn't have any samples to offer at this time though.

What samples have you ladies requested from them?


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 17, 2013)

I just signed up, hoping there is still a chance I can get the lotion people are talking about.  The website is kind of wonky though, I hope I get a confirmation email so I know it went through.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Jan 17, 2013)

I joined them about seven eights weeks ago they confirmed that I would receive the samples but the is nothing so far


----------



## AliMo (Jan 17, 2013)

For those that did not receive, did you have issues requesting the Olay wipes? I know the first few days after I signed-up, it was not working or I could not figure out how to request it. I finally got an email a few days later regarding its availability and I then was able to access the request page with an actual way to request it. I ended up receiving it at the end of December.

I dunno whats up with the lotion, but I want some since it looks like something I would be willing to use.


----------



## Skramer421 (Jan 17, 2013)

I signed up in December, I was to get the Olay wipes and never received them either. The funny thing is they send me an e-mail asking me to give my review of the item by the end of December.


----------



## Eleda (Jan 17, 2013)

This is what I got back in October. All full size. Loved it.

I also got Olay two sample sized wipes.


----------



## shandimessmer (Jan 17, 2013)

I never got my Olay wipes either, and I missed signing up for the John Frieda.


----------



## Baberanza (Jan 18, 2013)

Nothing for me, either!


----------



## martianeskimo (Jan 18, 2013)

> This is what I got back in October. All full size. Loved it. I also got Olay two sample sized wipes.


 That's what I got too and I also got the two sample size wipes. I know some people are getting a full size lotion and I haven't but it's ok because I loved the hair stuff from October  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Eleda (Feb 1, 2013)

Ladies, theres new sample available! Go request it! I randomly checked the site and it was there, did not get any email!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ladies, theres new sample available! Go request it! I randomly checked the site and it was there, did not get any email!


  where?! how?!  

Edit: I found it! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## JessP (Feb 1, 2013)

> Ladies, theres new sample available! Go request it! I randomly checked the site and it was there, did not get any email!


Thanks for the heads up!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I could totally use a heat protectant!


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ladies, theres new sample available! Go request it! I randomly checked the site and it was there, did not get any email!


Got it, thank you!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Feb 2, 2013)

I am new to both popsugar and the sample squad...how do I specifically request it? Or is just signing up enough? The website says: Remember, as a member of the POPSUGAR Sample Squad, the trendsetting and high-quality samples you request are yours to keep and review (because you have good taste!). To join POPSUGAR Sample Squad, click here. Already a member? Then you're all set! We'll be reaching out to you if you've been selected to sample.



> Ladies, theres new sample available! Go request it! I randomly checked the site and it was there, did not get any email!


----------



## OiiO (Feb 2, 2013)

I can't figure out how to request it either unless it's unavailable for my account.


----------



## JessP (Feb 2, 2013)

All you have to do is click the sample picture - a little pink pop-up window should come up near the top of the site saying "Your name has been added to the list to receive this sample" (something along those lines). You should also get an email confirmation with the title "Thank You for Requesting a Sample."


----------



## Eleda (Feb 2, 2013)

It says "review now" already! seems they've run out...this was fast!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Feb 2, 2013)

Yeah it said review now when I was there this morning too. Guess I should have checked in with you guys last night!


----------



## OiiO (Feb 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yeah it said review now when I was there this morning too. Guess I should have checked in with you guys last night!


 Yep thats exactly what mine was saying  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Makes sense now.


----------



## jaclynsmusings (Feb 2, 2013)

I never received the Olay cleansing pads from December. :-( so couldn't post a review on something i never received or tried :-


----------



## AliMo (Feb 2, 2013)

I missed it! I really want to try heat protectant.


----------



## JodiJ (Feb 3, 2013)

I received the St. Ives Shea body lotion for January...I had requested the Oil of Olay wipes and actually forgotten about them. The lotion was full size...shipped in a cardboard box...nothing fancy but that's ok! I am not trying to figure out how to request the sample for this month.


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 3, 2013)

I had requested the Olay; never received it. I requested the Wella too so we will see if I get it this time.


----------



## ashleyxo (Feb 4, 2013)

Does the website email you when they get new products, or do you just have to be vigilant about watching the sight?

I don't remember them asking for an email when I signed up.
 

(Link removed, please read the Terms of Service.)


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyxo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does the website email you when they get new products, or do you just have to be vigilant about watching the sight?
> 
> ...


You just have to keep an eye out for it, or wait for this thread to explode then you know it's time hehe


----------



## Baberanza (Feb 5, 2013)

I never recieved the olay stuff either... this seems like kind of a dud, lol


----------



## JessP (Feb 8, 2013)

I signed up for UPS My Choice a while back so I received tracking for my Wella sample - the weight is .6 lbs and will be arriving today!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Feb 8, 2013)

i can't even get logged in anymore.


----------



## csb55 (Feb 8, 2013)

Heads up, new sample alert: Dove Deep Moisture Body Wash


----------



## Eleda (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *csb55* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Heads up, new sample alert: Dove Deep Moisture Body Wash


 Thank you!


----------



## Jennasaurus (Feb 8, 2013)

Yay!  Thanks so much, csb55.


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *csb55* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Heads up, new sample alert: Dove Deep Moisture Body Wash


 Woot...thanks!


----------



## AliMo (Feb 8, 2013)

Love this board! got it


----------



## JessP (Feb 8, 2013)

Me too! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## JuliaS (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *csb55* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Heads up, new sample alert: Dove Deep Moisture Body Wash


 Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## jkholzme (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks for letting us know. I got it.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 8, 2013)

I just noticed something specific about the text that confirms you're on the list:  The word "candidates."  This is telling me that they most likely aren't sending this stuff out to everyone who requests a sample.  I'll cross my fingers, but I won't hold my breath.


----------



## maryissa (Feb 8, 2013)

I received my Wella heat protection spray!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## maryissa (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just noticed something specific about the text that confirms you're on the list:  The word "candidates."  This is telling me that they most likely aren't sending this stuff out to everyone who requests a sample.  I'll cross my fingers, but I won't hold my breath.


 I don't think so either, when I read the wella heat protection spray description it said that only 100 samplers were selected.


----------



## heycarolina (Feb 8, 2013)

New sample is up, ladies!!!


----------



## meaganola (Feb 8, 2013)

> New sample is up, ladies!!!


 Where? All I see is the body wash already mentioned here!


----------



## Baberanza (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just noticed something specific about the text that confirms you're on the list:  The word "candidates."  This is telling me that they most likely aren't sending this stuff out to everyone who requests a sample.  I'll cross my fingers, but I won't hold my breath.


 good eye. for now, this just doesn't seem worth my time.


----------



## Eleda (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> good eye. for now, this just doesn't seem worth my time.


 Actually it takes literally one second (once you registered) - just click request and you are done. I got a confirmation email, so I think I will get it.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Feb 8, 2013)

Woot thanks again for the heads up ladies!


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *maryissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my Wella heat protection spray!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Got mine today too. Also managed to nab the new sample.


----------



## elainecad (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks for posting, do they usually  send e-mails or do you have to check the site?


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 9, 2013)

You have to stalk watch the site.


----------



## elainecad (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You have to stalk watch the site.


 That is what I figured. I guess I was not doing such a good job because I missed it. Thanks to the ladies who posted it on here!


----------



## Eleda (Feb 9, 2013)

I am still waiting for the Wella Spray. Is ot a full size or sample? Have you tried it yet? If someone who got it wouldn't mind sharing, I am just so curious!

Ona side note I received a random loreal miracle blur from Vogue today and I have no idea where it comes from or who send it. I wonder if there is a thread on vogue or loreal samples.


----------



## JessP (Feb 9, 2013)

My Wella sample was delivered to my apartment's leasing office and I haven't been able to stop by and grab it yet! I'll post about it hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## Eleda (Feb 12, 2013)

Looks like I am getting Wella tomorrow. I have a package of the same weight from Monarch Worldwide services coming my way.


----------



## JessP (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm so bummed. I just moved to a new apartment in the same complex as my old one - my Wella was delivered last _Friday_ to the old address, so I walked over the next day to grab it but it wasn't there. Checked in the leasing office as well but no dice. Alas, I guess the Wella wasn't meant to be for me. Let me know how it is, though!


----------



## Eleda (Feb 12, 2013)

What? How is it not there? I wonder if you can use that tracking email as proof you had a packaged delivered. I just can't stand when packages get lost or stolen or not delivered. I read a curious story about a Ukrainian woman who ordered a sweater from Topshop and was looking for her box forever. So she came to her post office to look for it again and the post office woman was wearing that sweater (!!) and said she couldn't find her package. She was later fired and prob went to jail, lol.


----------



## JessP (Feb 12, 2013)

> What? How is it not there? I wonder if you can use that tracking email as proof you had a packaged delivered. I just can't stand when packages get lost or stolen or not delivered. I read a curious story about a Ukrainian woman who ordered a sweater from Topshop and was looking for her box forever. So she came to her post office to look for it again and the post office woman was wearing that sweater (!!)Â and said she couldn't find her package. She was later fired and prob went to jail, lol.


Oh goodness! That's a story lol. Well, my UPS My Choice tracking says it was delivered on the 8th at 3:46pm and that it was left at "front door." Perhaps I'll try giving UPS a call tomorrow to see if they have any additional info. It is annoying, ugh. Lucky it wasn't like a package of diamonds or something, sheesh!


----------



## rockhoundluna (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up for UPS My Choice a while back so I received tracking for my Wella sample - the weight is .6 lbs and will be arriving today!


I am so glad you said that. I have UPS My Choice too and was trying to figure out what the heck I'd ordered that was coming UPS from California. Mystery solved, thank you!

Edit: I'm sorry I just saw about yours going missing. I agree it's frustrating as all heck, happened to me with a package a few weeks ago too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Feb 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am so glad you said that. I have UPS My Choice too and was trying to figure out what the heck I'd ordered that was coming UPS from California. Mystery solved, thank you!
> ...


 Aw thanks, hopefully UPS will have some info for me tomorrow!

Glad to help with the tracking - I was wondering the same thing myself until I thought to look it up!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LucysKeeper (Feb 13, 2013)

I got my Wella today and I believe it's full size, definitely much larger than I was expecting!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 14, 2013)

I got my Wella today! woohoo! Great size!


----------



## amygab1126 (Feb 14, 2013)

I got the bottle of Dove body wash from them in the mail today. Totally wasn't expecting it - if I requested it, I can't remember having done it! I've used this before and I like it. Nice surprise!


----------



## lloronita (Feb 15, 2013)

There's a new Dial Moisturizing Lotion up on the site this AM.


----------



## Eleda (Feb 15, 2013)

Requested, thanks for heads up! Looks like every Friday now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up! Requested!


----------



## glamigirl (Feb 15, 2013)

was wondering if we are  suppose to get an email immediately after requesting?


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Feb 15, 2013)

Looks like I missed the sample that one went real quick!

@glamgirl yes you usually do get an email after requesting a sample


----------



## AliMo (Feb 15, 2013)

oh I missed it, I better check more often!


----------



## glamigirl (Feb 15, 2013)

@beauty flawed: thanks!  i guess im not getting one...the request went through, but no email...i never get notices either for new samples.  oh well


----------



## AliMo (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *glamigirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> @beauty flawed: thanks!  i guess im not getting one...the request went through, but no email...i never get notices either for new samples.  oh well


 Check your account info. They list on the right hand side what samples you requested or have ever requested. 

I do not get the emails either about new samples, but I wish they would since they send so many other emails everyday.


----------



## MissKellyC (Feb 16, 2013)

I had no idea there was a forum for this! But I received the Wella and was surprised at the full size! Love the product too! Guess I didn't get the Dove body wash (which is fine... I have too many body washes as it is lol) ... And I guess I missed the Dial sample! I check the site pretty regularly but somehow missed that one! Ah well .... next time! =)


----------



## Tuscanyb450 (Feb 16, 2013)

I have signed up for 4 samples now and have yet to receive any.

Whats a girl gotta do?


----------



## brokenship (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm supposed to receive the Dove sample (has anyone gotten it? Was it a decent size?), but it never showed. Its listed on my account though.


----------



## AliMo (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brokenship* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm supposed to receive the Dove sample (has anyone gotten it? Was it a decent size?), but it never showed. Its listed on my account though.


 Don't worry, mine has not arrived either and it seems the Wella is just arriving for others, so I think it will come soon (since dove was after Wella).

.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Feb 16, 2013)

I don't think that if you request a sample that that means that you're going to get it. I believe popsugar randomly chooses people who have requested samples to actually receive samples. If you're going to receive a sample, popsugar will likely email you stating that you're going to receive it and they'll remind you to do a review survey. I think they should make it more clear that not everyone gets to sample the product, but it's free so I don't really care that much - for lack of a better way to put it


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think that if you request a sample that that means that you're going to get it. I believe popsugar randomly chooses people who have requested samples to actually receive samples. If you're going to receive a sample, popsugar will likely email you stating that you're going to receive it and they'll remind you to do a review survey. I think they should make it more clear that not everyone gets to sample the product, but it's free so I don't really care that much - for lack of a better way to put it


 They should definitely make it more clear. In one of the emails I got about the thermal protection spray, it sounds like they choose 100 to get it.


----------



## Eleda (Feb 16, 2013)

My Wella has arrived. I did not receive the Dove yet. I did get email about it. I also requested the lotion, but did not get an email and I think I will not get to sample it, but that's ok.

Be sure to post comments, too. After I post a comment, it says I get one point. I don't know what it means, but I will keep commenting. I think later they will explain, as theiy have just started this new program.


----------



## wxhailey (Feb 20, 2013)

I've been signed up for over a month and having seen several samples come and go, it's odd to me that I don't get email about them. I have the box checked to receive email notifications when new samples are available, my email address is correct, and they aren't in my spam folder. Has anyone else had this recurring problem? What gives?


----------



## glamigirl (Feb 20, 2013)

just received an email today that i was selected to review the dove sample that i requested on 2/15.   i guess some receive their replies immediately, not quite sure since this was the first time i actually was able to request anything before it no longer was available on website.


----------



## Meahlea (Feb 20, 2013)

This was my 4th request. And my first time getting in. Got it today. Excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 20, 2013)

I got the Wella last week, and I just got the email that said I'll be getting the Dial lotion. Yay!


----------



## RDolph (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wxhailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been signed up for over a month and having seen several samples come and go, it's odd to me that I don't get email about them. I have the box checked to receive email notifications when new samples are available, my email address is correct, and they aren't in my spam folder. Has anyone else had this recurring problem? What gives?


 Yeah, I have the same thing. I have email updates turned on, but I never get anything. I have just started checking every few days.


----------



## JodiJ (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RDolph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, I have the same thing. I have email updates turned on, but I never get anything. I have just started checking every few days.


 Same thing here...I have checked my settings TWICE this week....I guess I am resorting to stalking the site now!


----------



## rockhoundluna (Feb 21, 2013)

I must say I am loving this Wella heat protectant!


----------



## maryissa (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wxhailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been signed up for over a month and having seen several samples come and go, it's odd to me that I don't get email about them. I have the box checked to receive email notifications when new samples are available, my email address is correct, and they aren't in my spam folder. Has anyone else had this recurring problem? What gives?


 I don't get emails either, but I stalk makeuptalk or the website.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I just got the dial lotion, I like how they send full size products!


----------



## lovepink (Feb 21, 2013)

Wow thanks for the heads up about this ladies!  I just got the Dial lotion and was expecting a 1oz sample and got a full size! (Sorry for horrible iphone pic)


----------



## astokes (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow thanks for the heads up about this ladies!  I just got the Dial lotion and was expecting a 1oz sample and got a full size! (Sorry for horrible iphone pic)


Nice! Can't wait to get mine. : )


----------



## lovepink (Feb 21, 2013)

It came via UPS from LA so hopefully soon!



> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nice! Can't wait to get mine. : )


----------



## Eleda (Feb 21, 2013)

I was also notified so waiting for mine!yay!


----------



## JessP (Feb 21, 2013)

Got mine today as well! No scent is described - just says Skin Therapy with Himalayan Pink Minerals. Same for you, Jenn?


----------



## lovepink (Feb 21, 2013)

Yes!  Mine is exactly the same!  I am excited to try it!  From what I remember there were multiple colors from the Pop Sugar Sample squad site.  The blue is firming, red extra dry skin, green dry skin and pink is skin therapy.  I am excited I got the pink lol!



> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got mine today as well! No scent is described - just says Skin Therapy with Himalayan Pink Minerals. Same for you, Jenn?


----------



## JessP (Feb 21, 2013)

> Yes! Â Mine is exactly the same! Â I am excited to try it! Â From what I remember there were multiple colors from the Pop Sugar Sample squad site. Â The blue is firming, red extra dry skin, green dry skin and pink is skin therapy. Â I am excited I got the pink lol!


Oh I totally didn't notice the different color codes! That's cool, though - I'm excited that we're getting to try the pink one, too! Sounds like a nice formula!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Feb 22, 2013)

ahhh another site to stalk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lloronita (Feb 25, 2013)

Got my Dial lotion today (pink)--Wow 20 ounces!


----------



## astokes (Feb 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lloronita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my Dial lotion today (pink)--Wow 20 ounces!


Same here. : )

Can't wait to see what other companies they work with.


----------



## klg534 (Feb 27, 2013)

Wow! I was not expected full size products! I got an email for dove but have not received it! Now i am excited. Is this sample squad a new thing? I just signed up for the popsugar must have box last month and saw it then, so I figured it has been going on for awhile, but this thread is new, so its the sample squad new?


----------



## Eleda (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow! I was not expected full size products! I got an email for dove but have not received it! Now i am excited. Is this sample squad a new thing? I just signed up for the popsugar must have box last month and saw it then, so I figured it has been going on for awhile, but this thread is new, so its the sample squad new?


 It is somewhat new, I found out about it in September. Yesterday I got the lotion - also pink one with Himalayan salts. Very excited to try it! I requested Dove and got confirmation email, but never received it, so I guess they do a draw among requests.


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It is somewhat new, I found out about it in September. Yesterday I got the lotion - also pink one with Himalayan salts. Very excited to try it! I requested Dove and got confirmation email, but never received it, so I guess they do a draw among requests.


 I got the pink lotion as well and tried it out last night. I really do like it although it's a little perfumey.


----------



## klg534 (Feb 27, 2013)

So did anyone who go an email from them saying the Dove product would arrive in two weeks receive it?


----------



## wurly (Mar 12, 2013)

Did anyone get the Dove body wash at all?


----------



## Eleda (Mar 12, 2013)

I didn't


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Did anyone get the Dove body wash at all?


 Nope


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Mar 12, 2013)

Me neither


----------



## briyes1 (Mar 12, 2013)

I didn't get it either.


----------



## elainecad (Mar 12, 2013)

No, and I received the e-mail . It also shows up in my account. Go figure?


----------



## JMezz (Mar 12, 2013)

Me neither 




. I got the confirming email too, but never received it.


----------



## Dalylah (Mar 12, 2013)

Same here. Verification email, no product.


----------



## Sputinka (Mar 12, 2013)

I actually got the dove body wash completely unexpectedly.


----------



## klg534 (Mar 12, 2013)

I wonder if they are going to ever get sent out or not.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Mar 12, 2013)

Same I got the email saying I was going to get it but it never showed up


----------



## AliMo (Mar 12, 2013)

ditto!


----------



## brokenship (Mar 13, 2013)

I received verification on dove too, but it never showed up.


----------



## JHP07 (Mar 13, 2013)

> I received verification on dove too, but it never showed up.


 Same here


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Mar 13, 2013)

Guys Im hoping you can help me, cause I'm a bit confused...It says I am registered, but I can't access anything..I don't quite understand it...Is this a website I can actually acess, or am I just on some kind of list and they will e mail me IF I'm selected to try something??


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OpheliaDiFranco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Guys Im hoping you can help me, cause I'm a bit confused...It says I am registered, but I can't access anything..I don't quite understand it...Is this a website I can actually acess, or am I just on some kind of list and they will e mail me IF I'm selected to try something??


 You can log in, there's a place in the right hand corner that says Sign In. Then it switches to My Account - there you'll find the products you've requested and your address. Does that help?


----------



## Honicakes (Mar 14, 2013)

Ok - I don't really get this.  I have been signed up to sample squad for months and haven't gotten a single offer from them - but it looks like they are actively sending out samples.  What do I have to do to qualify for a sample?

The website is not very clear on how the whole thing works.


----------



## catipa (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Honicakes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok - I don't really get this.  I have been signed up to sample squad for months and haven't gotten a single offer from them - but it looks like they are actively sending out samples.  What do I have to do to qualify for a sample?
> 
> The website is not very clear on how the whole thing works.


You have to keep checking the site to see if a new sample is up.  If you see one that has "request sample" it is a new sample.  Once they are up they go quick!!!


----------



## Dalylah (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *catipa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You have to keep checking the site to see if a new sample is up.  If you see one that has "request sample" it is a new sample.  Once they are up they go quick!!!


You actually have to stalk their site and request it when one comes up. They don't come up that often, it seems like a two or three per month.


----------



## sj52000 (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Honicakes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok - I don't really get this.  I have been signed up to sample squad for months and haven't gotten a single offer from them - but it looks like they are actively sending out samples.  What do I have to do to qualify for a sample?
> 
> The website is not very clear on how the whole thing works.


 Yeah, I clicked the box that says "Send emails about new offers" and they never do, I just check periodically. I've gotten two or three samples so far. You can tell this whole program is in beta testing. The site's confusing, sometimes you get stuff you request (Wella), sometimes random stuff shows up you didn't request (St. Ives), you can't always tell if you're going to get stuff because you'll get an email saying it's gonna show up but doesn't (Dove), and sometimes you get exactly what they say (Dial). It's a crap shoot, my friend!


----------



## Eleda (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sj52000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah, I clicked the box that says "Send emails about new offers" and they never do, I just check periodically. I've gotten two or three samples so far. You can tell this whole program is in beta testing. The site's confusing, sometimes you get stuff you request (Wella), sometimes random stuff shows up you didn't request (St. Ives), you can't always tell if you're going to get stuff because you'll get an email saying it's gonna show up but doesn't (Dove), and sometimes you get exactly what they say (Dial). It's a crap shoot, my friend!


 well said! so true!


----------



## Honicakes (Mar 15, 2013)

As much as I like the Must Have boxes (most of the time) - I have to say - the company &amp; their initiatives come of as largely disorganized.

It's like someone is sitting in a room going "I have a great idea!".  And before they even think through how to make it work well - they just throw it out there on the site.

I will have to try to remember to start checking the site I guess.

Thanks!


----------



## wurly (Mar 18, 2013)

It's been like a month since the Dial lotion. Is it usually this long between samples?


----------



## MissKellyC (Mar 18, 2013)

> It's been like a month since the Dial lotion. Is it usually this long between samples?


 Not usually... I keep checking hoping for something new... But nothing. =(


----------



## rockhoundluna (Mar 18, 2013)

I've been checking regularly as well. I ADORE the Wella heat protectant spray and I swear my hair looks healthier and nicer. I will be having to purchase it when this runs out!


----------



## Eleda (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissKellyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not usually... I keep checking hoping for something new... But nothing. =(


 Sometimes it does take long. I ordered my hair color on 9/7 and Olay Cloths on 12/10! Nothing n between!


----------



## MissKellyC (Mar 19, 2013)

> Sometimes it does take long. I ordered my hair color on 9/7 and Olay Cloths on 12/10! Nothing n between!


 Ah. I started when the Olay cloths were out. So I had no idea when the hair color was out. But since Olay it really hasn't been too long between samples..


----------



## Nicole Rae (Apr 1, 2013)

Heads up! There is a new sample posted!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 1, 2013)

> Heads up! There is a new sample posted!Â


 Grr, this is actually a repeat sample --that I requested in February and have yet to receive.


----------



## ashleyxo (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up! I missed out on this one in February, so hopefully I will get it this time!


----------



## Eleda (Apr 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Grr, this is actually a repeat sample --that I requested in February and have yet to receive.


 same here. thanks for heads up, I requested it, but do not have high hopes to actually get it.


----------



## lovepink (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks for posting!  I requested even though I may not get it due to them not mailing it out or the the fact I did not take the survey or whatever I was supposed to do on the Dial lotion because I forgot  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But free is free so if I get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> if not no worries!



> Originally Posted by *Nicole Rae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Heads up! There is a new sample posted!


----------



## elainecad (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks, never received the wash from Feb so hoping I get in this time!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Apr 1, 2013)

I re- requested the dove sample lets hope we actually get it this time around lol


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 1, 2013)

lol...this is my second requesting this one too.


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 2, 2013)

how do you "request" a sample? all it says is that because i'm a sample squad member i'm in the "running" or something for getting it. I see no link saying where I can request anything.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 2, 2013)

I have the same problem


----------



## OiiO (Apr 2, 2013)

*On this page* instead of "Review product" or "Read reviews" red arrows you would see a "Request a sample" white arrow. You click on it and it gives you a little confirmation popup saying that your sample should arrive in X weeks. If you don't see any "Request a sample" arrows it means all of the samples have been claimed.

Quote from PS Sample Squad: 

"In order to receive a sample, simply click on the Request Sample button below and your sample will be sent to you within three weeks. If you donâ€™t see a Request Sample button, that means there are no samples currently available."


----------



## dd62 (Apr 2, 2013)

Yesterday I seen the request sample button, but when I clicked it I never got a confirmation pop up. Just took me to the same page you see when you click it now, saying "Already a member? Then youâ€™re all set! Weâ€™ll be reaching out to you if youâ€™re been selected to sample."


----------



## javagirl87 (Apr 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *dd62* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yesterday I seen the request sample button, but when I clicked it I never got a confirmation pop up. Just took me to the same page you see when you click it now, saying "Already a member? Then youâ€™re all set! Weâ€™ll be reaching out to you if youâ€™re been selected to sample."


 yep that's what it says for me. it's been saying it for a least a day now.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 2, 2013)

I guess since it just says review product I missed it again. Dang it!!!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Apr 12, 2013)

This just showed up at my door and to my surprise it was the Dove Deep Moisture body wash. I don't think they shipped it in a big enough box though ... lol


----------



## KayEss (Apr 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This just showed up at my door and to my surprise it was the Dove Deep Moisture body wash. I don't think they shipped it in a big enough box though ... lol


Exciting! I get why they might not invest in tracking numbers, but I sure wish they would send some automated "You're getting a sample! It will ship within x amount of weeks!" Oh, well, can't complain.


----------



## AliMo (Apr 12, 2013)

I got mine today too. It was kind of exciting because it had no indication who had sent it until I opened it. Such a big sample! Way better than the Olay towels. Felt bad for a moment they spent so much on shipping, but then realized its good to keep USPS in biz!


----------



## rockhoundluna (Apr 13, 2013)

Just got it, too! Unexpected but was very pleased to receive it. That box made me LOL! It's massive.


----------



## ginmorel (Apr 13, 2013)

Just got mine too


----------



## Eleda (Apr 13, 2013)

Happy to report that I got mine today. Super excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## diana16 (Apr 13, 2013)

I got my box, kinda surprised as I was never told id get one lol especially since it was a huge box lol


----------



## lovepink (Apr 13, 2013)

Got mine today as well.


----------



## jesemiaud (Apr 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got it, too! Unexpected but was very pleased to receive it. That box made me LOL! It's massive.





> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box, kinda surprised as I was never told id get one lol especially since it was a huge box lol


 Yep...got home today from a bridal shower and was wondering what the box on the porch was since I knew it was too soon for Sephora and I haven't purchased anything else.


----------



## Ineri218 (Apr 13, 2013)

Just got mine!


----------



## StefanieH30 (Apr 13, 2013)

I've been on this site a few times and its never let me request any of the samples.


----------



## JHP07 (Apr 13, 2013)

Received the Dove body wash today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## highlander2013 (Apr 13, 2013)

Just received the dove body wash, too! Yay!


----------



## KayEss (Apr 13, 2013)

Got mine too. I totally was so confused as to what it was my whole way back to the apartment. I think the return label says endicia.com? Of course immediately when I opened it I was like OHHHHH. Of course!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 13, 2013)

Same here!  I'm still surprised that I actually received it since I actually requested this in FEBRUARY.  I remember trying to request it in April as well when it came up the second time and not having a request sample button, so I figured I would be totally out of luck.  I never did get those Olay wipes that they had back in December even though it's still on my profile.

(And I'm a little bit nervous about this one because I have a history of itchy skin with creamy body washes, but I didn't actually pay for it, so if I have to toss it due to allergies, at least I'm not throwing out something that cost me money.)


----------



## MissKellyC (Apr 14, 2013)

Woohoo! Got mine today too! Huge box! Good grief! Lol


----------



## gigishark (Apr 14, 2013)

I tried this dove body before love it.


----------



## JamieO (Apr 14, 2013)

I got the Dove yesterday. I had no clue what it was. I ordered the Wella sample how ever long ago that was, but I never got it, and I don't remember requesting this one at all! But fun surprise!


----------



## catipa (Apr 15, 2013)

I got mine on Saturday,  so far I like it.  A very nice size to sample, it's huge


----------



## dressupthedog (Apr 15, 2013)

I just got mine today. I was surprised when it showed up, and a little confused, but it's so nice they sent the full size to sample.


----------



## MissMonica (Apr 15, 2013)

Got mine Saturday as well -- what a great size!


----------



## elainecad (Apr 16, 2013)

Happy to receive mine yesterday!


----------



## nancy771 (Apr 18, 2013)

Got mine a few days ago! I was so surprised because I wasn't expecting to actually receive it since I never got the olay wipes i requested. Awesome that they sent the full size!


----------



## JMezz (Apr 18, 2013)

Just got mine today. I can't believe they sent us a full size! I'll be trying it out tomorrow morning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hellopengy (Apr 18, 2013)

Thank you Nicole Rae for posting about this sample a few weeks ago!! Got mine yesterday and I love it!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Apr 18, 2013)

Got my Dove too!

I was like wtf is this box?!?!


----------



## Nicole Rae (Apr 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *hellopengy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Thank you Nicole Rae for posting about this sample a few weeks ago!! Got mine yesterday and I love it!


 My pleasure! I got mine last week too!


----------



## lloronita (May 1, 2013)

There's a new Olay sample up this AM.


----------



## sbeam36 (May 1, 2013)

> There's a new Olay sample up this AM.


requested mine! Thanks!


----------



## lyndieonline (May 1, 2013)

Thanks lloronita! I've been dying to try this product. I checked the site yesterday but not today. So glad you posted it.


----------



## Eleda (May 1, 2013)

Glad somebody posted it! I literally ran to this forum to yell theres new sample! And a new design for the website!!


----------



## JHP07 (May 1, 2013)

The Olay sample has run out! I'm kind of glad because I honestly do not need another facial cleanser (I just did an inventory and I have about 30 deluxe and full-size cleansers).


----------



## lovepink (May 1, 2013)

Wow that was fast then!  I saw @lloronita's post and hurried over there and signed up but not sure if I will get it.  Last 2 samples I have forgotten to review!  Eeek!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow that was fast then!  I saw @lloronita's post and hurried over there and signed up but not sure if I will get it.  Last 2 samples I have forgotten to review!  Eeek!


 I completely forgot to review the Dove. I need reminders lol.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (May 1, 2013)

Missed it that went quick!


----------



## Eleda (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I completely forgot to review the Dove. I need reminders lol.


 I would just still go to their micro sites and leave a comment, I think this would help anyway and show that you care about these freebies.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 1, 2013)

Missed it...I am never quick enough!


----------



## MissKellyC (May 2, 2013)

Darn... Missed this one. Love the new site design!


----------



## Cate88 (May 6, 2013)

Does anyone know how often they post new products to sample? I just signed up about a week and a half ago, and it's still on the 'Olay Fresh Effects {Shine, Shine Go Away!}' and that the sample has ended. I just want to know so I can be quick enough to try it. Thanks in advanced!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nancy771 (May 6, 2013)

About every month or so.


----------



## MaiteS (May 6, 2013)

gah getting updates on this - i always miss out on samples here!


----------



## Dakota750 (May 9, 2013)

Received the Olay fresh effects in the mail today. It's a deluxe sample: .68 oz. They shipped it priority mail... Now if only their monthly boxes shipped as fast!


----------



## sbeam36 (May 9, 2013)

Got mine today too!


----------



## Eleda (May 9, 2013)

Got mine today too deluxe sample.


----------



## JamieO (May 9, 2013)

Me too, that was fast! Honestly, I'd forgotten I requested it, but yay!


----------



## lovepink (May 9, 2013)

Got mine today too.  I am not complaining but was suprised it was a deluxe sample when all the other ones have been full size.  I am still excited to try this product as it was sent out in something recently (Influenster box) and I have really been wanting to try!


----------



## meaganola (May 9, 2013)

Got mine, too! I'm actually very happy it's a deluxe sample: Not a foil, so I can use it for several days and get a good feel for it, but not a full-sized version that I might not be able to finish depending on how my skin reacts. I actually kind of wish the body wash had been a quarter-size as well because I have so much body wash that I'm on a no-buy until 2015! And I'm not exaggerating: I go through a B&amp;BW bottle in a little over a month, and I have more than 20 of them (I just counted) plus four 8-ounce bottles of Pacifica (probably three weeks each), a tea tree one from Trader Joe's, all unopened. PLUS half a 16-ounce bottle of Iced Tea B&amp;BW stuff (anyone else remember that one?), more than half of the Dove from PopSugar, a couple of B&amp;BW travel sizes, and several more partial bottles I'm starting to get too annoyed at myself for not finishing to list out. Ugh. Make that 2016, not 2015.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (May 10, 2013)

Yay!! got my sample in the mail today too. Excited to try it out!


----------



## zadidoll (May 14, 2013)

Posts moved from the S&amp;S Group.


----------



## ashleyxo (May 15, 2013)

Subscribing


----------



## Dayo Steph (May 15, 2013)

Subbing


----------



## nancy771 (Jun 17, 2013)

Geez popsugar sample squad is super popular. They have a new sample up but of coarse it's gone already. Same thing last month. Must have gone in a couple hours. Better luck next time!


----------



## Kerryliz (Jul 10, 2013)

I requested a sample a looongg time ago (I think it was the first one they did) and never got it! I completely forgot about Sample Squad since... maybe next time!


----------



## pghmom1292 (Jul 14, 2013)

Can anybody tell me the link for this sample squad? Would love to join


----------



## lovepink (Jul 14, 2013)

https://sample-squad.popsugar.com

Just an FYI just because you join does not mean you get items.  They post items once a month and they go quick!  I think a sample they were doing just completed so they should be putting a new sample up soon.  But you have to check their site pretty regularly or this thread to get samples.  Good luck!


----------



## pghmom1292 (Jul 14, 2013)

> https://sample-squad.popsugar.com Just an FYI just because you join does not mean you get items. Â They post items once a month and they go quick! Â I think a sample they were doing just completed so they should be putting a new sample up soon. Â But you have to check their site pretty regularly or this thread to get samples. Â Good luck!


 Thank you!


----------



## nancy771 (Jul 15, 2013)

New sample up....a shick razor


----------



## Jo Cres (Jul 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nancy771* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> New sample up....a shick razor


 i was just going to post that!! I check daily ! keeping my fingers crossed I actually get one !!!


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jul 15, 2013)

Aww, I just signed up and tried to get the razor but it keeps telling me to make a new account when I click on it.  I don't know what I am doing wrong  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks for posting!



> Originally Posted by *nancy771* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> New sample up....a shick razor


----------



## LindseyJ (Jul 15, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Aww, I just signed up and tried to get the razor but it keeps telling me to make a new account when I click on it.  I don't know what I am doing wrong  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I was doing this to me, but now its working. The sent me an email saying thanks for joining so I don't know what happened because I've been signed up for months now, lol. Although I did miss the last sample!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Edited to add that I opened the email and followed the link on my phone and it worked. I dont know if being on the phone had anything to do with it because when I go to the normal site, it doesnt show I've requested it and says to make an account when I click on it.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jul 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I was doing this to me, but now its working. The sent me an email saying thanks for joining so I don't know what happened because I've been signed up for months now, lol. Although I did miss the last sample! Edited to add that I opened the email and followed the link on my phone and it worked. I dont know if being on the phone had anything to do with it because when I go to the normal site, it doesnt show I've requested it and says to make an account when I click on it.


 Yea, I logged out and logged back in and I think it worked  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess we'll see if the razor ever shows up lol


----------



## OiiO (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks for the tip LindseyJ, I tried getting it on my phone and it worked immediately  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LindseyJ (Jul 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the tip LindseyJ, I tried getting it on my phone and it worked immediately  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 you're welcome! I went back to the regular site on my computer and it shows that I've requested it so hopefully it worked, lol.


----------



## naturalactions (Jul 15, 2013)

Whoo hoo! First sample I was ever able to request...never thought I would be so excited over a razor...haha


----------



## sparklegirl (Jul 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *naturalactions* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Whoo hoo! First sample I was ever able to request...never thought I would be so excited over a razor...haha


 Same here! I've been too late for the last 3 or 4 samples, so I'm happy I was finally able to get one!


----------



## pghmom1292 (Jul 15, 2013)

I just came here to share the fact the razor is up for sample, I just joined yesterday and actually got to request it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## barbyechick (Jul 15, 2013)

thanks for the heads up, first time I've been able to request - also got the buggy join now cycle but logging out worked


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jul 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here! I've been too late for the last 3 or 4 samples, so I'm happy I was finally able to get one!


 Yay this is my first one too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Does anyone know how often they offer new samples?


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jul 15, 2013)

Subbing so I can have a heads up for next time, the razor sample is gone for me.  I think I was supposed to get some facial towelettes quite a while ago but I forgot about it until now and never received them.  Oh well, it happens.


----------



## BonnieBBon (Jul 15, 2013)

I think I must have lucked out on this one. As I've mentioned in other posts I'm very new to subbing. I just discovered they existed about a week ago. Anyway I had one of those annoying wake up inexplicably every 2 hours all night nights. I stumbled on this thread super early this morning, tried to get the razor but kept getting that join now error over &amp; over. The next time I woke up I tried again and got the razor! Super good timing because I just put on my last replacement blade for my ooollld Schick razor. How often should I be checking back for new offers?


----------



## AliMo (Jul 15, 2013)

I tried multiple times this morning but never saw the offer. Maybe I was a few mins too late because I was trying 19 minutes after someone posted on here that they got in. I also forgot my password and had to reset...lol!


----------



## MissKellyC (Jul 15, 2013)

Must've missed it... Saw the post here and went to look. It showed up but asked me to join. So I refreshed and it showed me signed in but no sample. =(


----------



## pghmom1292 (Jul 19, 2013)

anyone else receive this email?

Hi Sample Squad Member!

Thank you for reaching out to us and for being an avid member of the POPSUGAR Sample Squad. Unfortunately, due to an unexpected and overwhelming response, we were unable to fulfill all orders of the Schick Hydro SilkÂ® sample. Our samples are always available while supplies last on a first-serve basis. We apologize for the inconvenience and hope that you'll continue to check back for more samples of other great products! Thank you for your understanding!

Thanks!

so frustrating....


----------



## dbf0670 (Jul 19, 2013)

I got that email. So disappointed!


----------



## JMezz (Jul 19, 2013)

Yeah, I just got that email too. 




 I'm kinda bummed. I was excited about getting the razor since I missed the last two samples.


----------



## LindseyJ (Jul 19, 2013)

Yeah, I got that email, too. I thought that when they had reached their number of requests, they just stopped accepting the requests. I guess I'll have to buy my own razor now, lol.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jul 19, 2013)

Yea, I got it too.  I wonder if anyone actually got the razor...


----------



## JMezz (Jul 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yeah, I got that email, too. I thought that when they had reached their number of requests, they just stopped accepting the requests. I guess I'll have to buy my own razor now, lol.






 that's hilarious


----------



## BonnieBBon (Jul 19, 2013)

I just got the e-mail too. I'm in full *facepalm* mode because I got a one day coupon out of the CVS coupon slot machine ( lol my name for it, I'm pretty sure thats not its official name) I didnt use it because I was all happy dance over getting a free one. I think this is a case of the old saying about not counting your eggs before they hatch!


----------



## nancy771 (Jul 19, 2013)

I got the email too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> sad


----------



## lovepink (Jul 19, 2013)

I got the email too.


----------



## Shedonista (Jan 12, 2014)

So, you randomly get extra perks, samples and products? I didn't see anything about that when I signed up just now.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 12, 2014)

No...it's a different program all together. You just check the site and periodically (although it's been a long time since they've had anything) there will be a sample up for grabs. They go fast, so you have to check often. Usually if someone sees something, they will post here about it. Here's the website:

http://sample-squad.popsugar.com/


----------



## MissKellyC (Feb 6, 2014)

If anyone still does this... There's a new sample up for Burts Bees lip color! Just requested one =)


----------



## JMezz (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKellyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If anyone still does this... There's a new sample up for Burts Bees lip color! Just requested one =)

I always seem to miss them


----------



## MissKellyC (Feb 6, 2014)

> I always seem to miss themÂ


 It wasn't open very long... Not sure how I got so lucky this time around because I usually miss them!! Lol


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 6, 2014)

Yeah, I've missed them the last two or three times, lol.


----------



## hellopengy (Feb 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKellyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If anyone still does this... There's a new sample up for Burts Bees lip color! Just requested one =)
THANK YOU!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got lucky and saw your post so I was able to get one yesterday


----------



## MissKellyC (Feb 7, 2014)

> THANK YOU!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got lucky and saw your post so I was able to get one yesterday


 YAY! You're welcome! =)


----------



## Kerryliz (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKellyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If anyone still does this... There's a new sample up for Burts Bees lip color! Just requested one =)

You rock! First time I've ever been able to get in on one of these thanks to your post!! Got my samples the other day and I lovee them!


----------



## MissKellyC (Feb 24, 2014)

> You rock! First time I've ever been able to get in on one of these thanks to your post!! Got my samples the other day and I lovee them!


 Yay! I'm so glad!!! =)


----------



## lauren2828 (Feb 28, 2014)

The Dial body wash that was in the Feb Must Have box is available right now!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 28, 2014)

Got the dial! Even though it was in my box I still requested it to sample as it is my first sample!


----------



## hellopengy (Feb 28, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lauren2828* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The Dial body wash that was in the Feb Must Have box is available right now!
thank you!!!!


----------



## MissKellyC (Feb 28, 2014)

Darn... Missed this one!


----------



## Kenzie Bailey (Mar 2, 2014)

subbing


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Mar 2, 2014)

subbing also!


----------



## AmryAnn (Mar 2, 2014)

subbing.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mrs30009 (Mar 5, 2014)

I just signed up.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Mar 5, 2014)

I received my shipping notice too.  I am guessing I will get it on Monday.


----------



## lovepink (Mar 10, 2014)

Got my Dial Body wash today!  Was suprised as I was trying to order it on my phone and it never looked like it went through!


----------



## emilylithium (Apr 5, 2014)

Anyone know how the sample squad works? I check their website once in a while for any samples. I saw today that they had a latest sample of Secret Deoderant but it was ended already. 

How do you find out about the samples ASAP before it runs out?


----------



## JMezz (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *emilylithium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone know how the sample squad works? I check their website once in a while for any samples. I saw today that they had a latest sample of Secret Deoderant but it was ended already. 

How do you find out about the samples ASAP before it runs out?
Crap! Looks like I missed out on another one. Unfortunately they never send out emails to let you know when a new sample it up. You just have to randomly check if one is available, but they run out quickly.


----------



## AmryAnn (Apr 25, 2014)

I check most days.... but always miss them.  They go fast!


----------



## lilmomma06 (May 27, 2014)

Just wanted to give y'all a heads up! There's a new sample up right now! GOGOGO! :laughno:


----------



## CaliMel (May 27, 2014)

lilmomma06 said:


> Just wanted to give y'all a heads up! There's a new sample up right now! GOGOGO! :laughno:


aww it's all done now. =(

That went fast!


----------



## SaraP (Oct 30, 2014)

Is anyone still doing this??


----------



## Queennie (Nov 2, 2014)

Anyone know where the link for this is if anyone is still doing it like @@SaraP said?


----------



## MissKellyC (Nov 2, 2014)

I haven't been on in forever! Looks like they had a good sample recently too. =P I'll have to start checking regularly again. Here's the link: http://sample-squad.popsugar.com


----------



## jesemiaud (Nov 9, 2014)

I try to check daily, but it seems like when I'm out of town for work is when they put up new samples, lol. I haven't gotten one forever.


----------



## MissKellyC (Nov 9, 2014)

I've started checking daily again too, but I seem to miss all the samples! Maybe we'll be lucky enough to catch one soon. =)


----------

